# 7 channel amp for $...............



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

$500:holycow: 










http://www.emotiva.com/lpa1.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The specs are pretty impressive too.

I though AV123 sold these things... :scratch:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I think I've heard the name, but never looked at their stuff. Looks like nice stuff at reasonable prices. Anyone know how it sounds?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

AV123 used to be the U.S. distributor, but Emotiva went on its own several months ago. The LPA-1 is highly regarded by everyone who has purchased one. The LMC-1 processor has some functional issues though, which Emotiva is still working out. I have their high-end gear, the DMC-1 processor and MPS-1 amplifier and I think they are excellent.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I have had the EMO UL setup since 11/05. It is a really nice amp for the price. I used it in a 7 channel setup at my last place and now just use it in a 5.2 setup. I don't think you can beat this for the price unless you get lucky finding something on the used market.


----------

